# Shop elf door



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Someone I know asked me if I could make them a gnome door for their yard. They sent me a link to someones ETSY page to show me the shape of door that they wanted. The door was $40. They then gave me the dimensions of the one that they wanted which was more than double the size of the one on the net. The one on line was kind of dull if you ask me. Either way, I gave her a price for her double sized door and since I thought the price was fair, I purchased the hardware to make the door. Murphy's law states that purchasing the hardware doomed the "job". She said it was far too much money for what she wanted. Sounds to me, that she wanted the double sized door for the same price as the smaller one. People just don't want to pay for things these day. Either way, I had the hardware already purchased and I was in between projects so I thought that I would make myself a "shop elf" door for the entrance to my shop. Each door slat is individually cut and then the wood grain was carved into each piece with my dremel tool. I then burnt each piece with a torch to give it some contrast. Apolstry tacks for accents, and several coats of high gloss varnish and it's done. Kind of glad the woman didn't want the door, I kinda like it.


A distant shot of the door.











And a close up showing the details.









Nothing special I know, but still fun to make and I was able to make it using normally unuseable scrap pieces of pine and walnut.
Thanks for look.


----------



## q2parrot (May 3, 2011)

I think it's cool!


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

nothing special my azz. thats very cool. now just need to get a key for the cats. lol
does it open and go through?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That's really cool Ken! Looks awesome!

...and I feel your pain with customers... Trust me...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh man, don't let my cats see that, they already think they are special enough. :laughing: Really cool project Kenbo, :thumbsup: now you need an elf standing outside the shop. Got anymore scraps?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. It was just something to get me going in the shop without having to spend a lot of time on something. I didn't want perfect joinery or anything like that because I wanted it to look like it was built by elves. Not Elvis, as in thank you, thank you very much, but elves. :laughing: And no, it doesn't open.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

SLICK!!! I think it is great, might have to try that for my garage door.

Well done Ken.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

From a distance it looks a bit strange on the real door. But up close: WOW. It looks seriously cool. Awesome job! The details are beautiful.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's very clever Ken. Looks great. You should make them to open, because it looks better than any pet door I've seen. Could be a money maker.:yes:












 







.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

The Dremel wood graining, is very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Now that you have an elf door, hopefully when you get up in the morning more of your projects will be mysteriously farther along then they were when you left them.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

That is honestly one of the coolest, funiest things I have seen in a while. You need to get a couple of garden gnomes for nearby :yes:


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice Kenbo! I wonder if Gandalf could fit thru the door.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Ledhead said:


> Very nice Kenbo! I wonder if Gandalf could fit thru the door.


lo...Nice Kenbo!!


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

mdntrdr said:


> The Dremel wood graining, is very cool! :thumbsup:


Agreed! I may have to steal that technique.:smile:
-Matt


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Love it! Very fun!


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

Now I have a size to go off! I couldn't quite tell on fb! haha great job!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Speaking of cat and /or gnome doors...............










I loved yours, Ken. That's some cool joinery and carving.
I mean look at the details on your piece...
The crow's foot notch on the rafters, the Lion head (wow), the nails, hinges, the finish..........just everything. :notworthy:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm highly impressed by the Dremel-created wood grain texturing. I'd like to see how that was accomplished because, combined with the finishing, it looks absolutely incredible, especially at that scale.


----------

